# Hello everyone



## Alice N (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi all
i have just started my ivf cycle. I have now started my injections. Have a scan on thursday. God iam scared


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Alice

Why don't you come over and join us on the Super Baby Dusters of Summer thread. There's a few of us cycling at the moment and some waiting to start in the coming weeks.

I'm currently on my first ICSI cycle. I moved onto stimms last Friday and am due my next scan this Friday. Hope to have EC next Weds - fingers crossed xxx

Wishing you tons of luck for your treatment.

Take Care
Nikki
x


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi Alice, I'm terrified too! just been given a great big massive box of needles and am waiting for my cycle to start. Come and join us on the Super baby dusters thread and we can be scared together! lol kyra xxx

Think it might be worth it in the end x


----------

